# January POTM-Vote Now!



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

We have 6 entries into the POTM contest. Firstly, I wish you all luck!

*RULES:*

You only have one vote. Use it wisely.

You can’t vote for yourself.

Please, please do not encourage voting for any one of the entries, and try to keep comments to a minimum. 

If you know who entered the photo, do not share that information.

*DEADLINE:*

Voting ends January 9th. Results will be posted the following day unless something major comes up. 

*PRIZE:*

5 juvenile Red Cherry Shrimp will be shipped at no cost to the winner of this POTM contest. If you do not live in the continental USofA or cannot keep the shrimp for some reason, I apologize. No substitute prizes.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! These are some awesome entries!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Agree with Scuba Kid, great pics guys/gals.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

5 would have gotten my vote with a wider aperture or a macro lens. great coloration but focus goes out so quickly. Besides who can resist big clown loaches :mrgreen:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Dang I missed submissions! 5 gets my vote "face only a mother could love" lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

joe kool said:


> 5 would have gotten my vote with a wider aperture or a macro lens. great coloration but focus goes out so quickly.


Where's your submission? :razz:


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

To be honest, the reason #5 was so blurry is the tank was incredibly dirty when I took that picture believe it or not. Tank is clean now by the way lol. I'm just working with a point and shoot so I'm doing with what I got. Thanks for the constructive criticism.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> Where's your submission? :razz:



Being stuck in South Korea, I'm on the other side of the planet from my tanks, cameras, and past pictures of my tanks. I've got a few on ... whatever it was yahoo pictures converted to but I already won "cichlid of the month" with them so I figured I'd be fair :razz:

But that's just me :mrgreen:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

s13 said:


> To be honest, the reason #5 was so blurry is the tank was incredibly dirty when I took that picture believe it or not. Tank is clean now by the way lol. I'm just working with a point and shoot so I'm doing with what I got. Thanks for the constructive criticism.


which P&S camera do you have ... alot of them have "manual" settings that most people never use that can make for great in-tank, through glass photos. try playing with you "f" stop settings go as low as you can while still maintaining a fast enough shutter speed to keep the object from being blurry due to movement. Shrimp and the like should be easier that some fish to get nice clear shots.

The water is "clean enough" :mrgreen: unless there is visible stuff floating in the water it has to be pretty cloudy to affect close up pic's like this.

sorry if I came off like an a$$.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I like #5!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

why didnt you vote for it then??


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

He probably did...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

*And the winner is...*

Congratulations to s13 for winning POTM!

The runner up was Gump with 8 votes.

Photo 1 - JustOneMore20
Photo 2 - Scuba_Kid
Photo 3 - fishbguy
Photo 4 - Kribensis12

Congratulations to the winner and thanks to all those who entered . Great photos!

The prize will be shipped as soon as the winner contacts me.

This went better than expected, and I'd be willing to hold another one for February, although there won't be a prize for personal reasons . Others are welcome to hold their own contest, of course.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats S13. Looks like i need to get some more colorful fish.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Naw Gump, your fish are pretty snazzy already 

Congrats S13


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrat's s13. Looks like i need a better camera and more colorful fish!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome job, s13! If I hadn't entered, I would have voted for you. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Way to go, S13!!!  That pic is awesome!


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks guys! I really was not expecting to win so this was a big suprise to me haha. I cannot accept the shrimp though, if possible I would like to give the prize to 2nd or 3rd place winners... I think my current fish would probably eat them up. Thanks again for the votes!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Not a problem . 

The prize is open to the 2nd and 3rd place winners. I know Kristin (JustOneMore20) could keep them, but the offer is open to Gump first, as he placed 2nd. If both of you could contact me on whether you can keep them and if you're interested, that would be great


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

congrats man.

also just to remind people like krib and such its not the camera that makes the pic.

you can have 5000$ camera and take crap photos or the 200$ one and take amazing shots that people love.
just practice lots


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Although a good camera does help. lol


----------

